# Pasting photo into post



## Krash (Apr 7, 2014)

I've noticed that some of you are able to paste your photo directly into your post instead of attaching. How is that done?


----------



## Whaler (Apr 7, 2014)

I use Photobucket. Open the picture you want to post and then click on IMG in the box at lower right, this copies the address next place your curser where you want the photo, click edit and then paste.


----------



## Krash (Apr 7, 2014)

Gotcha!


----------



## mredburn (Apr 7, 2014)

If you want to upload your picture on to the forum website so it doesnt get deleted if you change where its located off site.. Use the manager button to upload the pictures then right click on the info  and the left click on the yellow mountain Icon and paste. It will then show up in your post rather than as a thumbnail.  There are tutorials for that in the library

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEjSoirG9Y


----------



## Krash (Apr 7, 2014)

mredburn said:


> If you want to upload your picture on to the forum website so it doesnt get deleted if you change where its located off site.. Use the manager button to upload the pictures then right click on the info and the left click on the yellow mountain Icon and paste. It will then show up in your post rather than as a thumbnail. There are tutorials for that in the library
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEjSoirG9Y


 
That worked too! Thanks!!!


----------



## mredburn (Apr 7, 2014)

I posted mine on piccasa and inserted them originally but changed over to uploading them to the website.. Some of the members cant see the pictures from their mobile devices when  we host them off site.


----------



## kovalcik (Apr 9, 2014)

Not to sound like a whiner, but if possible PLEASE upload  photos instead of using  photobucket or other off IAP sites.  Where I work they block access to most picture sites so when I check IAP posts at work, I cannot see a lot of the pictures.


----------



## jeff (Apr 9, 2014)

kovalcik said:


> Not to sound like a whiner, but if possible PLEASE upload  photos instead of using  photobucket or other off IAP sites.  Where I work they block access to most picture sites so when I check IAP posts at work, I cannot see a lot of the pictures.



I have the same problem. 

We greatly prefer photos uploaded here rather than hosted elsewhere.


----------



## NittanyLion (Apr 9, 2014)

Jeff,

Not being an IT specialist, isn't there an easier way to post photo's than what we have?  This issue comes up quite a bit.  A simple cut/paste feature would be easiest.  Downloading from a link is difficult.  Posting a photo in a message is next to impossible.

Also, we can still only download 1 picture in a post from an IpOD or IPAD.  Many more folks are using these devices primarily.

Not criticizing...maybe there is a reason for all of this.....just looking to improve.  Sorry to the OP if I'm hijacking this thread.....


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 9, 2014)

NittanyLion said:


> Jeff,  Not being an IT specialist, isn't there an easier way to post photo's than what we have?  This issue comes up quite a bit.  A simple cut/paste feature would be easiest.  Downloading from a link is difficult.  Posting a photo in a message is next to impossible.  Also, we can still only download 1 picture in a post from an IpOD or IPAD.  Many more folks are using these devices primarily.  Not criticizing...maybe there is a reason for all of this.....just looking to improve.  Sorry to the OP if I'm hijacking this thread.....



I have no probs with multiple pictures on iOS devices.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 9, 2014)

Seconded what Dan says


----------



## jeff (Apr 9, 2014)

NittanyLion said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Not being an IT specialist, isn't there an easier way to post photo's than what we have?  This issue comes up quite a bit.  A simple cut/paste feature would be easiest.  Downloading from a link is difficult.  Posting a photo in a message is next to impossible.
> 
> ...



Did you watch the videos referenced above? 

The cut/paste of the image itself isn't possible with the forum software. The cut/paste is the link. Takes just a few seconds.

The ForumRunner app for mobile device access is a third party product. The best we can do is request new features, which make it into the product at a snail's pace.


----------



## NittanyLion (Apr 9, 2014)

jeff said:


> NittanyLion said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff,
> ...




Jeff,
I do not use ForumRunner.  There is really no reason to on an IOS device.  The interface works fine using the safari browser on my iPad or iPhone.  When using Safari, for some strange reason, you can only post one pic.  Try to do 2 or 3, and it clears off all but 1.  Several folks have mentioned this in posts.

I understand the Cut/paste of the link....guess I just don't like having to download to a site first.  The other option of downloading directly from my computer, then imbedding the link works...just a little cumbersome.


----------

